# Meet in SoCal , Mission Valley Area or Lower??



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

^^ Does any1 wanna meet up next week (4/14 - 4/17) ... that when my spring break is, and i wont have anything to do.

I need to be around some nissans while mine is away 

...or maybe someone else wants to set up during the weekend some other time?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

omega if i not working i probably will go.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Great just great! i'll be in palm springs for the entire week. All these awesome meets and i'll be gone.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

lol I'm up for a meet wheneva...then again I think I live like 10 minutes from you omega


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

ill roll to mission valley if im not working..the later the better tho


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im down for a night meet or a mid afternoon meet. Actually its all good, i have spring break next week too and i have nothing really planned cause my friends are lame asses who cant save money if their lives depended on it. Oh well.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm down for a meet


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i work up till 6pm m-f


----------

